# Lump on cheek-Tooth Abscess?



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Tequila developed a lump on her cheek that is about the size of a dime. I don't believe it is CL, because it is further up on her cheek, and doesn't seem to be on a lymph node. I have felt inside her mouth, and there is nothing wrong that I can find, but there is the marble shaped lump on the outside. Yesterday, there was a cut in the lump. Nothing really oozing out or anything. just a bit scabby and dirty looking, but the lump is still there. I will post some pics this evening if I can. My camera is acting up.... :roll: If anybody has any pics of goats with tooth abscess's, could you share them? Thanks!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Where exactly is this lump on her cheek? Is it close to her mouth or her ear?


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

It's closer to her mouth. Pretty much right next to where her teeth are if it was on the inside.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

It could be so many things, what I would do is pick the little scab off and see what you can find, might just be a sticker, if you have fox tails you should be able to see the tip trying to come out. Might even just be a infected cut, but these are ideas with out a pic


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Did it grow overnight?...If so, sounds like a sticker or tooth abscess in the mouth? 
Always treat it as CL in case though. Wear gloves :hug:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

It has been on her cheek for awhile, but yes, it did appear overnight. In the evening she was fine, and in the morning, this lump! I will post pics as soon as I can. Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pics may help... :hug:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Here are the pics. Hopefully you can see them all right, they're cell phone pics. :/ Thanks!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

And a closer one.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

To me that looks like she either got stung with an insect or rubbed on something causing a splinter. Also...if it's not filled up but is a "knot" it could be a wart.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Liz... :thumb:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

I checked out the scab this morning, and it started bleeding. Not much, just a basic "you're touching a scab" bleeding if that makes any sense lol  It seems to have shrunk in size though!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------

